# Unit Requests at Pacific Shores?



## SherryS (Aug 12, 2006)

We have an RCI confirmed unit 7/6 2BR with no specific unit assingment (with Sunday check-in).  Is it possible to call and request a certain unit, or unit with a view, etc.?  Can someone recommend a unit or area I should request?


----------



## Victoria (Aug 12, 2006)

You will have a view - all two bedrooms do.  If you phone RCI and ask for the square footage, you will have a good idea of where you will be located.  Read the resort reviews for that info!  The 500 units have great views!


----------



## BarCol (Aug 14, 2006)

Why not try calling the resort directly - they may already have you assigned to a unit and will advise you of the number,  even 18 months out. We had an upper unit in the 7/6 configuration in the 600 block and it had a fantastic view.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 14, 2006)

For points trades, they assign you in the order that you check in.  We were told in advance that we would be in the 700 building.  First come, was assigned to the top floor and they worked their way down.


----------



## tim (Sep 2, 2006)

*Pacific Shores 2 bedroom units*

Victoria (and others):  I am getting ready to book a 2 bedroom unit at Pacific Shores through RCI Points.  I have a choice of several 2 bedrooms configurations, such as 6/6, 6/7, 6/8.  The RCI point differences are not great.  If I am looking for a great unit with a great view, which unit configuration should I take?  Does the configuration have anything to do with location?  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## Victoria (Sep 2, 2006)

I am so glad that you are going to visit our beautiful island!  I just phoned Pacific Shores {i-800-500-7212}, and got some good info.  I will now keep it on file for future referece.  The 6/6  would put you in the 300,400 or 500 block.  My favourite is the 500 block, my least favourite is the 300 block. The 500 block has a great view of the wide open ocean, the 300 block looks out on an inlet that ends up as a creek.

The 6/7 is the 600 or the 700 block.  The 700 block is the newer one, but they are smller.  However, they are the only units where both bedrooms have a view.  This is a condo type building with four floors.  The square footage is is smaller here than the 600 block {about 1300sq.ft.}, but I would prefer the 600 block as it is larger and has a closer location to the water.  Just make sure that you do not get a unit with two floors - there are a couple of those.  I have not stayed in all of the 600 units, and someone told me that they are all different.

The 6/8 units can be the 300,400, or 500 blocks.  I love the 500 block, but the 300 and 400 do not have as great a view.  These blocks are large, roomy and nicely laid out.  If RCI can give you a unit number  - great.  Otherwise, you might be best to take a 6/7 with 1300 or more sq. ft.

Having said all of that, Pacific Shores is a wonderful place.  The spa is tremendous, the restaurant wonderful and the ambiance of the place is very relaxing.  You can drive to Victoria for a days outing, over to the west coast another day - you will have a great time.  Please let me know if I can be of further help.  I hope that this has answered some of you questions.


----------



## tim (Sep 2, 2006)

Victoria, thanks so much.  Yes, this helps a lot.  What we intend to do is stay 3 nights in Victoria and 2 or 3 at Pacific Shores.  We will then head for Vancouver and stay about 3 nights and then off to Whistler to stay 2 or 3 nights.  I am trying to figure out how many nights in each to split up our 2 week vacation (we will start in Seattle and stay a few nights there as well).

And, I hope to do all of this with RCI Points (except Seattle).  Wish me luck.  By the way, what do you think of the Aviawest at the Rosewood Victoria Inn?  We will have 3 kids with us (ages 7, 10 and 12) and wonder if the place is really not suited for kids.  Thanks for your help.  Tim


----------



## Victoria (Sep 2, 2006)

No - I do not think that the Rosewood is suitable for kids.  What are your dates?  We are going to Whistler later this year?  You will love it there - lots for kids to do in the summer.  Great bicycle trails, and tours to visit the bears. You often do not have to go far to find the black furry animals!!!! Let me know if you have questions about Whistler - we have stayed in many of the places there.


----------



## tim (Sep 3, 2006)

Victoria, the dates aren't set in stone yet, but it will be around the end of July early August 2007 time period.  If the Rosewood won't work, then it appears that the only other RCI Points resort in Victoria is the Destinations at Royal Victoria Suites.  How about that place?


----------



## BondGuy (Sep 6, 2006)

Upper floors give you a great view, while lower floors allow you to walk out directly onto the grounds.

Upper floors may also offer a bit more privacy and perhaps a bit more sun.

I seem to recall the resort assigned units a couple of weeks in advance, but  that was a few years ago.

In any case, I am SURE you will enjoy the resort


----------



## Victoria (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello again!  I have visited the RVS and they are quite nice units.  They are not in as nice a section of town as the Rosewood, but the units are much roomier.  The main reason that I would avoid the Rosewood is that it is more like a B&B than a timeshare unit.  They are mostly one room units with no kitchen.  Hope that helps.


----------



## asp (Sep 6, 2006)

There is one - one bedroom unit that would be ok for children.   It has a street access, and shared patio - so you wouldn't have to go in and out through the entry hall and breakfast area.  It is always deposited to Points, but availability will depend on whether it is picked up in Home Group periods.


----------



## tim (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Victoria and ASP.   I am favoring Rosewood for a couple of reasons.  First, it appears to be in a better location -- is there really some kind of strip club next door to the Royal Victoria Suites?  Second, I recently got into RCI Points against the wishes of my wife.  Our trip to BC in August 2007 is the first opportunity to use RCI Points and my wife is skeptical that I will be able to get anything nice.  I want to prove her wrong and think staying at the Rosewood would help as well as staying at Pacific Shores.  So, even if the Rosewood isn't too kid friendly and even though I will have to book a 1 bedroom and a studio to fit all 5 of us at the Rosewood, I may still do it.  Yet, I still am not sure although I believe my wife would prefer the Rosewood over the Royal Victoria Suites.  Any other things I should consider?  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## Jwerking (Sep 23, 2006)

tim said:
			
		

> Second, I recently got into RCI Points against the wishes of my wife.  Our trip to BC in August 2007 is the first opportunity to use RCI Points and my wife is skeptical that I will be able to get anything nice.  I want to prove her wrong and think staying at the Rosewood would help as well as staying at Pacific Shores.  Tim



Tim.

Let us know how you make out with your first vacation with RCI Points.  I have been doing weeks vacations for years and it would be nice to spend a few days at the various locations you mentioned and not have to be making day trips to see the sites.  It is prime season and would be enlightening for us all to see if Points are as flexible as RCI makes them out to be.

I basically had the same dilemma that you had about these locations.  As such, I have  duplicate RCI weeks confirmations for July 07.  Worldmark Vancouver, Worldmark Victoria, Pacific Shores, and Whistler.  I will eventually have to decide and then pay some cancellation fees.  

Joyce


----------



## tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Joyce, the tricky part will be getting the consecutive days I need in the 4 RCI Points resorts.  We have pretty much decided on 3 nights each in Victoria, Pacific Shores, Vancouver and Whistler.  I have not booked any of these with my RCI Weeks as I only need 3 nights in each and didn't want to tie up my weeks and then pay cancellation fees.  

I have been searching and watching RCI Points for the resorts I want.  As of today, you can book out to July 23, 2007.  I need to wait another week or so to start booking the dates I need.  Yet, I have been doing dry runs on the resorts I want to see if I would be able to get consecutive days.  I have had hit or miss success on these dry runs.  I'm hopeful that it will work out, but am fearful that we may need to adjust our plans slightly to make this work.  I will let you know how it goes on my bookings.


----------



## Jwerking (Sep 24, 2006)

tim said:
			
		

> Joyce, the tricky part will be getting the consecutive days I need in the 4 RCI Points resorts.  We have pretty much decided on 3 nights each in Victoria, Pacific Shores, Vancouver and Whistler.  I have not booked any of these with my RCI Weeks as I only need 3 nights in each and didn't want to tie up my weeks and then pay cancellation fees.
> 
> I have been searching and watching RCI Points for the resorts I want.  As of today, you can book out to July 23, 2007.  I need to wait another week or so to start booking the dates I need.  Yet, I have been doing dry runs on the resorts I want to see if I would be able to get consecutive days.  I have had hit or miss success on these dry runs.  I'm hopeful that it will work out, but am fearful that we may need to adjust our plans slightly to make this work.  I will let you know how it goes on my bookings.



Good sign, Tim, that they are showing as available- particularly in high season like July - so hopely it works out for you.  May I ask, did you buy a points resort - thus you are able to convert any resort you own into pts if that resort is also a pts resort.  Isn't that how it works?  

Joyce


----------



## tim (Sep 24, 2006)

Joyce, yes I bought a RCI Points resort -- small package of 25000 annual points.  I needed this to get in the "points" game.  Then, to add points to my account, I am using the Points for Deposit program which allows you to convert your RCI weeks to points for a $26 fee.


----------



## Dottie (Sep 24, 2006)

We just enjoyed a 2 night stay at Pacific Shores in unit 617.  This was a 1 br unti on the end by the boat launch on the first floor.  We loved the unit.  It had gorgeous nearby water views from the living room thru 2 sliding glass doors and 2 large windows for more views from the bedroom.  It was a lock off unit and the lock off part would have been very undesirable--no view and a lower than street little closed in patio area.  We had spent the previous 3 nights at Aviawest Pacific Rim after 1 night in Victoria.

A tugger review gave us a great idea for lunch in Victoria.  The Parliment building is across from the ferry and down about a block.  You can go there for an excellent lunch with excellent service.  We just asked the guard where to go to get a visitor pass for admission to the restaurant.  It was our main meal of the day.  The two of us each had a salad, fish dish entree, delicious dessert, coffee and beer for DH.  The total bill including tip was $33 canadian. It would be fine for your children also.  A group of teens with leaders came in for lunch.  Most ordered burgers.  It was our best meal out in Canada.  Also, while at Pacific Shores, a guidebook mentions a family style restaurant with good prices called White Spot.  After eating there, we discovered that the advertising brocure we picked up someplace had a coupon for 50% off the second meal. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## tim (Oct 16, 2006)

Victoria, Joyce, Dottie and others -- thank you so much for your advice on BC and its resorts.  Okay, I finally have my two week 2007 summer vacation set using RCI Points resorts.  First, on Vancouver Island, we will stay 3 nights at the Rosewood Inn (I had to book two units to fit my family of 5) and then 3 nights at Pacific Shores.  Next, we go to Vancouver and will stay 3 nights at Destinations at Rosedale on Robson.  I wanted the Aviawest, but couldn't get a 2 bedroom.  Finally, we then head to Whistler and will stay 3 nights at the Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks.  All of these were booked using RCI Points (lots and lots of RCI points   ).  

The only glitch was booking the Twin Peaks resort.  I wanted a check in on Wed, August 15, for 3 nights but it didn't show any availability.  Yet, if I put in Tuesday, Aug 14 for 4 nights, then I pulled up a 2 bedroom unit.  I called RCI and was told that this resort must not allow Wednesday check ins.  RCI could not book the 3 nights for me and I therefore booked the 4 nights (starting on Tuesday) to get the time period I wanted and will simply call the resort and tell them that I will check in late -- on Wed.  Now, I guess I can show up around noon on Wed and have a room ready for us.  Yes, this cost me a few extra points, but at least I have a nice resort in Whistler.  So, I am set.  Again, thanks to all for your help.  Tim


----------

